# Help! What did I do



## Lumen (Apr 24, 2016)

So in trying to help my guy stop biting his fins I stocked up on plants today. It was recommended that I also add some plant substrate under my gravel so I did.

So now almost midnight still can't see through the water don't know what do. When can I put my betta and amanos in, how clear does it need to be?

Not to impressed with the peat floating around on the surface. I feel like this is going to just be a giant mess. fml


----------



## OrchidNinja (Feb 18, 2016)

I know the feeling, I've done that by moving things around&#55357;&#56883; If you are able to do a water change that might help, but just letting the filter work its magic is what will do it. Did you rinse your substrate at all first? If you didn't and you'll be adding more in the future, it just helps lower a bit of the 'dust' but I still seem to have it happen. 
Everyone seemed to survive in mine, but I was able to crank up my canister filter to get rid of it quickly...if you don't have this ability then yea, I'd say water change maybe before putting anyone back in?


----------



## Dou (Dec 4, 2015)

Don't worry it will eventually clear up... It takes time for the filter to work (you can also set the filter to max flow which will help too). If you want to expedite the process, remove all the water - then *SLOWLY* fill the tank up - I mean *REALLY SLOWLY*. When you add water in slowly it prevents a lot of the dirt from kicking back up. Unless you like the gravel, you might want to consider taking it all out and just using the aquasoil itself. 

Regarding when you can add your fish and amanos back in - test the water as it is now. Or after you've cleaned it out... if there is 0 ammonia, 0 nitrite then there should be no issues (assuming your tank is completely cycled).

Edit//

Whether you want to start over or continue with what you have now, the key to is to slowly add water and soak the soil. Lots of people use one of those hair spray misters? Not sure what the term is but you can get them at Daiso or the dollar store... and they soak the soil thoroughly first before flooding the tank. This way you don't have to rinse your aquasoil (then pick it up and transfer it) and start with the soil already in the tank *while minimizing the amount of dust that gets kicked up.


----------



## aciport (Sep 22, 2014)

How did you add the Substrate to the tank? Was there water in it or empty?


----------



## Lumen (Apr 24, 2016)

The tank is cycled, I did do a big water change last night and kept everyone out. It is a bit better this morning and I noticed the hitchhiking pond snails survived. Is it safe for the shrimp and fish when it looks like this?


----------



## OrchidNinja (Feb 18, 2016)

Oh, that looks much better, check on your water parameters and if they're all good then go for it, move everyone back in and pat yourself on the back Over the next few weeks you'll want to keep a closer eye on your ammonia and nitrates I'm thinking, because you added the substrate.

Even though your tank is currently cycled, when you add fresh substrate it also goes through a bit of a cycling process, it won't be as drastic, especially since you didn't add much at all, but just keep an eye on it. 

Good job Lumen!


----------



## kim86 (Sep 5, 2012)

Oh man! Don't worry that is what I was talking about when we spoke in store. It looks super gross and bad for the fish, but it's not that bad at all. Your filter will do most of the work for you (sponge/foam filter for the win). Net out any floaties on the surface and it'll clear up. Did you try the water bottle method of adding the substrate in? Let me know how it goes.


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

When adding water to substrate lay a
Plastic bag
Over the bottom and fill
Slowly then it doesn't get filament in the water column. But your already past that now. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

